# Chi ti ha permesso di toccare quell'oggetto?



## Zendel

*O*vviamente il problema è sorto nel "chi ti ha permesso.."
*I*o penso che si dica "Who does allow you to touch that object?"
*E'* corretta così? *C*onoscete altre forme per dirla?(a parte "chi ti ha dato il permesso")


----------



## k_georgiadis

Grammatically speaking "who allowed you to touch that object" but we would preferably say "who gave you permission to touch that (object)?"

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## ohrob

"Who gave you permission to touch that object?"


----------



## marionuovoaccount

My guess:
Io so che con Who non ci va il does nella forma interrogativa
quindi io direi Who have you been allowed to touch that object?
Wait for mates!


----------



## ohrob

Ops! Scusa il "crosspost" k_georgiadis.


----------



## fitter.happier

marionuovoaccount said:


> My guess:
> Io so che con Who non ci va il does nella forma interrogativa



Non è esatto 

_Who gave you permission to touch that object?_
In questa frase, il soggetto è _who_. Quindi non ci vuole l'ausiliare.

_Who *do* you like?_
Qui invece il soggetto non è who (è you). L'ausiliare _do_ quindi è necessario.


----------



## You little ripper!

In English, the meaning of *Who gave you permission to..........?* and *What gives you the right to........?* is basically the same in this context. This is because the *Who* in the first sentence is "rhetorical". Is that the same in Italian? Is there a definite difference between *Chi ti ha permesso........?* and *Come ti permetti........?.*


----------



## neuromatico

fitter.happier said:


> _Who *do* you like?_
> Qui invece il soggetto non è who (è you). L'ausiliare _do_ quindi è necessario.


Sì, hai ragione però se si volesse essere preciso, la forma corretta sarebbe "whom".


----------



## miri

Charles Costante said:


> In English, the meaning of *Who gave you permission to..........?* and *What gives you the right to........?* is basically the same in this context. This is because the *Who* in the first sentence is "rhetorical". Is that the same in Italian? Is there a definite difference between *Chi ti ha permesso........?* and *Come ti permetti........?.*


 
Yes, Charles, I fully agree and it is the same in Italian. *In this context*, we don't want to know "who" gave you permission (chi ti ha dato il permesso or chi ti ha permesso) to do something. It is not a real question, as you pointed out.  We just want to convey a feeling of strong disapproval.


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> Yes, Charles, I fully agree and it is the same in Italian. *In this context*, we don't want to know "who" gave you permission (chi ti ha dato il permesso or chi ti ha permesso) to do something. It is not a real question, as you pointed out. We just want to convey a feeling of strong disapproval.


 I thought  it probably was the same in Italian. Thank you miri.


----------



## miri

You are welcome, Charles and you are always right .


----------



## fellicarolo

Se permettete,  in inglese corretto:

*Who gave you permission to*.
*Who did authorized you to.*
Ma se intendi: come ti permetti!! *How dare you touched that object!!*

I hope this helped.


----------



## neuromatico

fellicarolo said:


> Se permettete, in inglese corretto:
> 
> *Who gave you permission to**.*..
> *Who *did* authorized you to.*.. Who did authorize you to...
> Ma se intendi: come ti permetti!! *How dare you touch*ed* that object!!*


The second verb should be an infinitive, not a past participle.


----------



## miri

fellicarolo said:


> Se permettete, in inglese corretto:
> 
> *Who gave you permission to*.
> *Who did authorized you to.*
> Ma se intendi: come ti permetti!! *How dare you touched that object!!*
> 
> I hope this helped.


 
Hello!

How *dare *you touch that object!!   means  Come *osi* toccare quell'oggetto!!

Ciao!


----------



## Zendel

*C*apito....grazie....q*ui*ndi nella frase che ho scritto io n*o*n andava messo il does perchè il soggetto è who...giusto?
Who have you been allowed to touch that object?*E* così è corretto?
*C*ome sarebbe la forma col whom?


----------



## london calling

Zendel said:


> capito....grazie....quindi nella frase che ho scritto io non andava messo il does perchè il soggetto è who...giusto? Giusto!
> Who have you been allowed to touch that object?e così è corretto? No! Stesso discorso - "who" soggetto, quindi _Who allowed you to...._
> ah e come sarebbe la forma col whom?


 
By whom were you allowed to .....
By whom were you given permission to....


----------



## neuromatico

Zendel said:


> capito....grazie....quindi nella frase che ho scritto io non andava messo il does perché il soggetto è who...giusto?
> Who have you been allowed you to touch that object? e così è corretto? Quasi .
> ah e come sarebbe la forma col whom?



Il tuo ragionamento è corretto ma non la sintassi. 

*Who allowed you to touch that object? *("Who" è il soggetto ma la domanda è retorica).

*You were allowed to touch that object by whom? *(Il soggetto è "you" e la persona che parla vuol sapere un nome specifico).


----------



## tj4652

neuromatico said:


> Sì, hai ragione però se si volesse essere preciso, la forma corretta sarebbe "whom".



Yes, but only pedants say "whom" in this context these days, in the US anyway. I don't know about the other English speaking countries.

Tom


----------



## london calling

tj4652 said:


> Yes, but only pedants say "whom" in this context these days, in the US anyway. I don't know about the other English speaking countries.
> 
> Tom


Hello, Tom!
We wouldn't say it in BE either, but we would write it if the context required a more formal register.


----------



## Zendel

neuromatico said:


> Il tuo ragionamento è corretto ma non la sintassi.
> 
> *Who allowed you to touch that object? *("Who" è il soggetto ma la domanda è retorica).
> 
> *You were allowed to touch that object by whom? *(Il soggetto è "you" e la persona che parla vuol sapere un nome specifico).


 
Non dovrebbe essere "Were you allowed...."?
E...scusa la mia ignoranza in grammatica italiana.....che vuol dire la domanda è retorica?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Zendel said:


> Non dovrebbe essere "Were you allowed...."? *NO*
> E...scusa la mia ignoranza in grammatica italiana.....che vuol dire la domanda è retorica?
> *Vuol dire che non sta veramente chiedendo chi è la persona che ti ha dato il permesso, ma vuole sottolineare il fatto che non avevi il permesso di farlo.
> Chi ti ha dato il permesso? La risposta è scontata: NESSUNO*.


----------



## Zendel

Capito...grazie.....potresti motivarmi anche quel NO?

Ah si....you è il soggetto e quindi were non è ausiliare...giusto?


----------



## neuromatico

Zendel said:


> Non dovrebbe essere "Were you allowed...."?
> E...scusa la mia ignoranza in grammatica italiana.....che vuol dire la domanda è retorica?


"Were you allowed...?" cambia il significato completamente. 
Per questa domanda c'è una risposta, cioè "sì" o "no", mentre "Who allowed you...?" è un'asserzione di disapprovazione.


----------



## Zendel

Quindi deduco anche che "Were you allowed to touch that object by whom"non esiste proprio....ok grazie ancora...


----------



## neuromatico

tj4652 said:


> Yes, but only pedants say "whom" in this context these days, in the US anyway. I don't know about the other English speaking countries.


Hi Tom,

So I'm a pendant, am I? 
Perhaps I should have said "precisissimo" or "meticolosamente preciso".
In any case, lc took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## tj4652

You will note that I spoke only for the US, but if up in Toronto, the shoe fits.... Please note that I understand the subject/object rules drilled into me in 21 years of school and frequently obey them.

I agree with london_calling. In the US, proper usage of "whom" is found  in legal documents (wills, contracts, etc), the New York Times newspaper, and the immediate vicinity of the great universities. It is probably still taught in school, but almost no one ever uses it.

We even go to lengths to avoid using "whom." Instead of the straightforward "To whom did you give the ball," we are likely to say (and write) "Who did you give the ball to."

Another example, instead of  "You gave the ball to whom?" we will say and write "You gave the ball to who?" I personally would be more likely to use "whom" in this second example, but not most people.

Tom


----------



## baldpate

In an informal register, as an outraged rhetorical question, I would say ...

"Who told told you you could touch that [thing]!"

You can place all sorts of phrases after "Who told you you could ...", but it always expresses the same sentiment.

Outraged older brother to younger : "Who told you you could use my new iPod !"
Outraged father to teenage son: "Who told you you could treat this place like a hotel !"
Outraged sister to sister: "Who told you you could borrow my best bag without asking !"


----------



## Zendel

Uhm....as informal form *I* would say....Who the f*** told you could touch that??Fool!!
lol


----------



## marionuovoaccount

Scusatema queste due domande non sono uguali?
*Who allowed you to touch that object?*
*Who were you allowed to touch that object by?*


----------



## neuromatico

Zendel said:


> Uhm....as an informal form I would say....Who the f*** told you could touch that?? Fool!!
> lol
> 
> PS:"We even go to lengths"....what is this expression?


 
I'd call that agressive or confrontational, but not informal, unless you're joking with friends. 

p.s. For your "PS", why not open a new thread (and be more specific).


----------



## Zendel

marionuovoaccount said:


> Scusatema queste due domande non sono uguali?
> *Who allowed you to touch that object?*
> *Who were you allowed to touch that object by?*


A quanto ho capito si...ma la seconda si dovrebbe scrivere..."Who you were allowed  to touch that object by?"


----------



## neuromatico

marionuovoaccount said:


> Scusatema queste due domande non sono uguali?
> *Who allowed you to touch that object?*
> *Who were you allowed to touch that object by? *


Infatti, la seconda non è scorretta grammaticalmente, però estremamente goffa.

Sarebbe meglio riscritta così:
By whom were you allowed to touch that object? (molto formale)


----------



## You little ripper!

marionuovoaccount said:


> Scusatema queste due domande non sono uguali?
> *Who allowed you to touch that object?*
> *Who were you allowed to touch that object by?*


Marion, it is more common to say, _*Who gave you permission to touch that object?*_ and_* By whom were you given permission to touch that object?*_


----------



## Zendel

neuromatico said:


> Infatti, la seconda non è scorretta grammaticalmente, però estremamente goffa.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio riscritta così:
> By whom were you allowed to touch that object? (molto formale)


 
E perchè qui l'ausiliare si può mettere vicino you?Perchè non "you were...."?


----------



## neuromatico

Charles Costante said:


> Marion, it is more common to say, _*Who gave you permission to touch that object?*_ and_* By whom were you given permission to touch that object?*_


Agree 

And is it Mario? (mario-nuovo-account)


----------



## You little ripper!

neuromatico said:


> Agree
> 
> And is it Mario? (mario-nuovo-account)


Oh, it is too!!!! Thanks _neuro_, and sorry _mario_. 

P.S. Anyone who would like a sex change may want to consider me to do the operation - it will cost you nothing!!!


----------



## renminds

Zendel said:


> E perchè qui l'ausiliare si può mettere vicino you?Perchè non "you were...."?



Come ha fatto notare fitter.happier nel post #6, devi sempre guardare al soggetto della frase.
Se il soggetto della frase è la wh-word (what or who) allora non devi fare alcuna inversione fra soggetto e verbo e questo comporta anche non inserire alcun ausiliare altrimenti necessario.
L'ausiliare va invertito (ed inserito se non c'è) con il soggetto solo se questo è un nome o pronome diverso dalla wh-word.

Per quanto riguarda queste due frasi:



marionuovoaccount said:


> Scusatema queste due domande non sono uguali?
> *Who allowed you to touch that object?*
> *Who were you allowed to touch that object by?*



hanno sicuramente lo stesso scopo, ma due formulazioni diverse:

Chi [soggetto] ti ha autorizzato a toccare quell'oggetto?
Da chi (tu [soggetto]) sei stato autorizzato a toccare quell'oggetto?

Il fatto che il "by" sia stato spostato alla fine della frase anziché precedere (come succede in italiano) il complemento d'agente non cambia la funzione di "who" e "you".

Spero di aver chiarito qualche idea. 

Ciao,
Renminds


----------



## Zendel

*You were allowed to touch that object by whom?*
L'ausiliare va invertito (ed inserito se non c'è) con il soggetto solo se questo è un nome o pronome diverso dalla wh-word.


Qui il soggetto è you...perchè non si inverte?


----------



## miri

Penso che il problema sia sorto in precedenza con la frase "You were allowed to touch that object by whom?" che credo non presenti inversione perchè in effetti non è  una domanda, grammaticalmente. E' il tono ascendente che le fa assumere un valore interrogativo. Che dite?


----------



## neuromatico

miri said:


> Penso che il problema sia sorto in precedenza con la frase "You were allowed to touch that object by whom?" che credo non presenti inversione perchè in effetti non è una domanda , grammaticalmente. E' il tono ascendente che le fa assumere un valore interrogativo. Che dite?


Dopo tanti post, mi sembra sia difficile farsi un’idea di ciò che provavamo a spiegare. In realtà questa versione è una vera domanda siccome una risposta è chiesta. La chiave è "whom".


----------



## renminds

Zendel said:


> *You were allowed to touch that object by whom?*
> L'ausiliare va invertito (ed inserito se non c'è) con il soggetto solo se questo è un nome o pronome diverso dalla wh-word.
> 
> Qui il soggetto è you...perchè non si inverte?





miri said:


> Penso che il problema sia sorto in precedenza con la frase "You were allowed to touch that object by whom?" che credo non presenti inversione perchè in effetti non è  una domanda, grammaticalmente. E' il tono ascendente che le fa assumere un valore interrogativo. Che dite?





neuromatico said:


> Dopo tanti post, mi sembra sia difficile farsi un’idea di ciò che provavamo a spiegare. In realtà questa versione è una vera domanda siccome una risposta è chiesta. La chiave è "whom".



Io sono d'accordo con miri, la frase

"You were allowed to touch that object by whom?"

non è costruita come una domanda e fino a prima del "by" è solo un'affermazione; come dice neuromatico diventa una domanda (forse anche senza tono ascendente) con l'uso di "whom" alla fine.
Credo bisogna vedere la frase in questo modo:

"Sei stato autorizzato a toccare quell'oggetto, da chi?"

e, come sottolineava neuromatico, non è più una domanda retorica, è intesa a sapere chi ha dato l'autorizzazione, niente di più.

Ciao,
Renminds


----------



## Riccardo1984

Azzardo un modo alternativo..azzardo...

Who (the hell) let you touch that object??


----------



## Zendel

renminds said:


> Io sono d'accordo con miri, la frase
> 
> "You were allowed to touch that object by whom?"
> 
> non è costruita come una domanda e fino a prima del "by" è solo un'affermazione; come dice neuromatico diventa una domanda (forse anche senza tono ascendente) con l'uso di "whom" alla fine.
> Credo bisogna vedere la frase in questo modo:
> 
> "Sei stato autorizzato a toccare quell'oggetto, da chi?"
> 
> e, come sottolineava neuromatico, non è più una domanda retorica, è intesa a sapere chi ha dato l'autorizzazione, niente di più.
> 
> Ciao,
> Renminds


*Q*uindi possiamo dire che tale frase è suddivisa in 2 parti,affermazione e domanda?


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao Renminds,

non c'è polemica però dipende da cosa intendi per "costruita".

In inglese, quasi qualsiasi frase può diventare una domanda con l'aggiunta di un punto interrogativo.

es

Robert is 30 today. (We're planning a surprise party.)
Robert is 30 today? (I can't believe it!)

Per me, la seconda è costruita come una domanda.


----------



## Zendel

Si puo scrivere così"You were allowed to touch that object,by whom?"
*M*agari la si può intendere in tono ironico 
Una cosa del tipo"ti è stato permesso di toccare quell'oggetto(ah davvero?),e  chi te lo ha permesso?Però cambierebbe tutto penso...che casino...
Ok neuromatico,tu dici che quella è una domanda...allora quella regola che ha scritto Renminds è corretta o no?


----------



## miri

quote:* In inglese, quasi qualsiasi frase può diventare una domanda con l'aggiunta di un punto interrogativo.* (Neuromatico)

* *A questo punto mi viene spontaneo insorgere e chiedere per quale strana forma di sadismo veniamo obbligati a imparare tutte le regole riguardo l'inversione soggetto/verbo o ausiliare, "do", "does", "did" e chi più ne ha più ne metta, se fosse così semplice come lo è, per questo aspetto, l' italiano!!!!!!!!


----------



## renminds

neuromatico said:


> Ciao Renminds,
> 
> non c'è polemica però dipende da cosa intendi per "costruita".
> 
> In inglese, quasi qualsiasi frase può diventare una domanda con l'aggiunta di un punto interrogativo.
> 
> es
> 
> Robert is 30 today. (We're planning a surprise party.)
> Robert is 30 today? (I can't believe it!)
> 
> Per me, la seconda è costruita come una domanda.



Spero di non aver dato l'idea di stare polemizzando... 

e non c'è dubbio che l'inglese richieda che le domande siano costruite con l'inversione verbo-soggetto. La seconda frase che hai proposto, semmai, è stata scritta come una domanda (nel senso di rappresentare graficamente) e sarà pronunciata come una domanda ma per questo ci sarà bisogno di cambiare l'intonazione della voce come facciamo noi in Italiano... non è che state imparando le nostre abitudini? 



miri said:


> quote:* In inglese, quasi qualsiasi frase può diventare una domanda con l'aggiunta di un punto interrogativo.* (Neuromatico)
> 
> * *A questo punto mi viene spontaneo insorgere e chiedere per quale strana forma di sadismo veniamo obbligati a imparare tutte le regole riguardo l'inversione soggetto/verbo o ausiliare, "do", "does", "did" e chi più ne ha più ne metta, se fosse così semplice come lo è, per questo aspetto, l' italiano!!!!!!!!



Spero nessuno ti abbia puntato una pistola alla testa, comunque ti capisco , e tuttavia, espressioni di stupore a parte, preferisco questo modo di fare (mi riferisco all'inversione etc.) perché non lascia spazio ad equivoci fra affermazioni e domande.

Ciao,
Renminds


----------



## Zendel

Neuromatico dice che c'è il punto interrogativo e per questo sarebbe una domanda...
Renminds dice che è un'affermazione in quanto non c'è inversione soggetto verbo...ma che comunque la si può intendere in qualche modo come una domanda...
Come si risolve il tutto?Secondo me,il discorso di neuromatico è giusto in ambito colloquiale...non penso che nello scritto si ha "Robert is 30 today?"(è un esempio)...ma questa è solo un'opinione di un relativo ignorante..


----------



## miri

Quote:Spero nessuno ti abbia puntato una pistola alla testa, comunque ti capisco , e tuttavia, espressioni di stupore a parte, preferisco questo modo di fare (mi riferisco all'inversione etc.) perché non lascia spazio ad equivoci fra affermazioni e domande.

Ciao,
Renminds

La pistola la punterebbero alla mia di testa gli studenti che tanto frequentemente chiedono: "Ma perchè non basta mettere un punto interrogativo?" 
Non è una questione di preferenze, ogni lingua ha il suo sistema ...


----------



## renminds

Zendel said:


> Come si risolve il tutto?Secondo me,il discorso di neuromatico è giusto in ambito colloquiale...non penso che nello scritto si ha "Robert is 30 today?"(è un esempio)...ma questa è solo un'opinione di un relativo ignorante..



Il discorso di Neuromatico è giusto anche nello scritto, quando parlavo di espressioni di stupore mi riferivo proprio a quella frase. Quando esprimi stupore lo fai più con l'intonazione che non facendo una vera e propria domanda e qui si torna un po' di nuovo alla retorica... comunque ti capiterà di trovare frasi come quelle, se uno scrittore vuole enfatizzare il tono con cui viene pronunciata una frase può servirsi solo del punto interrogativo, di quello esclamativo o di entrambi.

Off topic: sto leggendo Platone e a quanto sostiene le opinioni si trovano fra l'ignoranza e la scienza, ma è un'altra lunga lunga storia... 

Renminds


----------



## Zendel

Ok...ma quindi riguardo questa famosa frase "you were allowed.....by whom?" parliamo di un'eccezione???Io ho le idee sempre più confuse....


----------



## renminds

miri said:


> Non è una questione di preferenze, ogni lingua ha il suo sistema ...



Mi sono espresso male, intendevo dire che preferisco il modo inglese (l'inversione) rispetto alla maniera italiana (un semplice punto interrogativo).

Renminds


----------



## neuromatico

Dovrei chiarire cosa intendevo io stesso. Dato che la frase di partenza si tratta di un dialogo mi stavo riferendo solo all'inglese parlato e vi sconsiglio di buttare via le regole che avete imparato (o quelle che insegnate). Per quanto riguarda l'inglese scritto, senza minimo dubbio l'inversione è il modo corretto.


----------



## miri

Io vorrei chiarire che ho deliberatamente esagerato per evidenziare l'importanza di punti di riferimento, ma sono la prima a dire che le regole vanno contemperate con l'uso e con la preziosa esperienza diretta che i madrelingua condividono con noi. Se no si finisce per rientrare nella categoria dei "puri grammatici, puri asini"


----------



## Tyrande

Se invece io volessi chiedere "Mi hai chiesto il permesso di...?" come diventerebbe la frase? have you asked for my permission/allowance?


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Tyrande -   Could you give us a bit more of the context/ tone of the sentence?


----------



## Tyrande

Mi hai chiesto il permesso di mangiarlo? Mi hai chiesto il permesso di poter giocare? Mi hai chiesto il permesso di poter usare le mie cose? Però non come vero e proprio rimprovero, ma piu in confidenza per scherzare


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Ah, OK:  Some options.  Of course said with a joking tone of voice: 
1.  Who said you could use my things?  or Who told you you could use my things? 
2.  I don't recall you asking me if you could eat that.   
I'll try to think of something else and come back


----------



## NewYorktoLA

NewYorktoLA said:


> Ah, OK:  Some options.  Of course said with a joking tone of voice:
> 1.  Who said you could use my things?  or Who told you you could use my things?
> 2.  I don't recall you asking me if you could eat that.
> I'll try to think of something else and come back


2.. detto scherzosomente:   Did I tell you that you could touch my stuff/things?  
3.  Ah... who said that you could use that?    eat that... ? 
4.  Exactly when did I say you could play with that?


----------



## Einstein

At last! I've been reading through this old thread wondering why it didn't occur to anyone to suggest something as simple as "Who said you could...?" or "Who told you you could...?", which seemed the most natural solutions, whether joking or serious. So well done, *NYtoLA*!


----------

